

Ask HN: Favorite Languages And Frameworks And Why - danenania

Be partial, be biased, wave the pom poms. What features absolutely rock about your favorite tools and make others look primitive by comparison? Bonus points for obscure choices :)
======
clyfe
I do webdev.

Ruby192 Rails3

CoffeeScript Backbone.js jQuery qUnit Underscore.js

I'd like to do MMO games in js, i'll use Node.js server side maybe with
ZeroMQ, and client side it's still a eyes-wide-open
<https://gist.github.com/749734> , all via CoffeeScript.

------
mathgladiator
Due to massive Not Invented Here, my own framework for node.js (WIN:
<https://github.com/mathgladiator/win> ). I would give reasons for it, but I'm
biased.

As to JavaScript, I think it is an end game programming language like C. We
are not going to get rid of it for a _VERY_ long time. Fortunately, it has
closures so I don't really care.

Any language that doesn't sport closures are simply put inferior.

I also like OCaml plus my libevent2 wrapper node.ocaml which is handy (
<https://github.com/mathgladiator/node.ocaml> )

------
kunjaan
Racket is decades ahead of other languages in terms of their macro facility.

The macro stepper and the syntax-parse framework presented by Ryan Culpepper
this year is something that would make any macro writers jaw drop.

Reference:

[http://docs.racket-lang.org/syntax/stxparse.html?q=syntax-
pa...](http://docs.racket-lang.org/syntax/stxparse.html?q=syntax-parse)

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/scheme/pubs/dissertation-
culpepper.pd...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/scheme/pubs/dissertation-
culpepper.pdf) [PDF]

------
LeBlanc
Sinatra is a great very simple Ruby framework based off of Rack.

It's great for making simple apps that don't need the complexity of Rails.

<http://www.sinatrarb.com/>

Kohana is my favorite PHP framework. It is very similar to Rails and makes
working with PHP very pleasant.

<http://kohanaframework.org/>

------
neuromancer2600
Apache Wicket is my current choice when it comes to Java and web apps. It
makes integrating AJAX functions a piece of cake: for the most part, you just
need to call some methods in your Java code. I run apps on Google App Engine
with it and am pretty pleased with the performance.

Room for improvement: SEO-wise there is room for making URLs look a bit less
ugly.

